# Flesh-eating bacteria infections



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

No need to overreact, but folks diving shallow waters in our area might want to check out the end of this thread, and take special precautions: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/not-eating-fla-raw-shellfish-while-218993/


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Did you read the don't eat shellfish thread...? A local guy contracted the bacteria Monday and has died in less than a week.....OMG....I'm staying out.....


----------



## dobs (Sep 28, 2012)

So I was chatting with a fellow parent at Space camp, and turns out he is an avid fisherman, water enthusiast, and a DR. Talked about this topic, and he said that the bacteria is almost everywhere...some places more than others, but that its really your immune system that dictates if you are affected. He has done some research into it, but I found that interesting. Take it with a grain of salt.....clean the hell out of any cuts/scrapes etc that you get, and keep an eye on it for signs of infection.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f32/flesh-eating-bacteria-223954-new-post/


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Kind of freaks me out. I will be catching a bunch of pin fish this weekend for bait. I think it may be impossible to catch a bait tank full without poking yourself a dozen times with there fins. I hope I'm not the next story.


----------

